# Уплотнения неясного генеза



## Ihiker (27 Ноя 2012)

Добрый день! За неимением снимков и похода к врачу подскажите, что можно предположить и какие исследования сделать:
В области грудинно-поясничного перехода наблюдаются при пальпации уплотнения. Расположены строго перпендикулярно позвоночнику от остистого отростка в обе стороны, имеют в диаметре около 1 см, в длину 4-5 см, болезненны, сам остистый отросток безболезненный, близлежащие ткани тоже в норме.
Может ли так проявляться мышечный спазм участка длиннейшей мышцы груди?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Ноя 2012)

Ihiker написал(а):


> Добрый день! За неимением снимков и похода к врачу подскажите, что можно предположить и какие исследования сделать:
> В области грудинно-поясничного перехода наблюдаются при пальпации уплотнения. Расположены строго перпендикулярно позвоночнику от остистого отростка в обе стороны, имеют в диаметре около 1 см, в длину 4-5 см, болезненны, сам остистый отросток безболезненный, близлежащие ткани тоже в норме.
> Может ли так проявляться мышечный спазм участка длиннейшей мышцы груди?


осмотреть бы и потрогать, так очень сложно что-то говорить


----------

